

Show HN: A bread machine website - kentwistle
http://machinebaked.com/

======
mmastrac
Sounds like a great idea, but where are the recipes? I like the idea of having
shopping/recipes in one places, but I don't see anything other than some
shopping links here. For MVP, this might be too M to be V.

~~~
Daviey
Agreed, unless it's a website bug..

I was going to add that at current this is merely an affiliate front (which is
fine, providing there is content!).... but the links aren't affiliate.

Confused :/

------
altan-me
Like the idea, needs more work on the interface and content, recipes,
machines, user interaction etc. How about machine ratings & higher quality
pics. my 2c

